# resort head count



## ampaholic (Apr 29, 2011)

Platinum Interchange mentions "over 1200 resorts" witch is plenty for me. But I have noticed Interval International says it serves about 2600 and RCI claims 4600.

I am wondering how these number are figured - with RCI and II it seems likely they are the resorts "affiliated" with either or both of them.

I'm curious how does PI figure this number without "affiliation" and does it increase when someone deposits an interval from a resort that hasn't been counted before.

Actually it seems to me that since you say on your website - 

"As an individual timeshare (vacation interval) owner, you're automatically a member of Platinum Interchange."

- that every interval owner in the world is a member, they just may not know it  

So couldn't you rightly state that you serve "every single" timeshare resort - including RCI's 4600 and II 2600 - so like 8000!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (May 2, 2011)

*1200+ Worldwide Resorts!*

Hello Rick,

Thanks for posting, we appreciate your comments. Platinum Interchange has not charged membership fees or annual dues since 1979. We refer to 1200+ Resorts because those are the frequently requested resorts by our customers. That is not to say that more resorts become available from time to time. For more information click on this link http://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/about.asp
Please feel free to call us at 1-800-854-2324

Thank you!


----------

